# 1969 GTO Front Fender Emblem Question



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

The white paint/sticker that is on the chrome GTO letters on the front fender is peeling off on part of one letter. The emblems are cheap enough to buy but it looks like a total pain in the arse to replace it as there is no easy access to the back of it! 

Has anyone simply repainted their letters white? What kind of paint did you use for the best match?

Thanks!!


----------

